#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-02
<matt8806suomi> powernowd is installed but not working
<yemu> hi, i have a problem with toshiba laptop running latest edgy
<yemu> the laptop has ati x700 card
<yemu> and when i log out
<yemu> the whole screen is completly garbled
<yemu> i see everything double and flickering
<yemu> when kill X with ctl+alt+backspace
<yemu> it starts again ok
<yemu> it also starts ok when i boot up
<simira> yem1: this is not a support channel, as topic says. Try "ubuntu
<simira> #ubuntu, even
<yem1> ok, sorry
<yem1> tried ubuntu+1 ;-)
<yem1> bye all
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-03
<jldugger> heh, is it a bad thing when modprobe segfaults?
<tritium> Hmm, the wiki is showing the LaptopTestingTeam page as being deleted...
<tritium> Perhaps it'll be back tomorrow.  Got to update my wiki page to indicate that the Beta FAILS to install.  Again, it's the bug in kernels >= 2.6.17-8 that prevents X from loading on my machine.
<jldugger> indeed. the wiki doesnt even show who deleted it
<jldugger> hope that doesn't mean i did
<gijsj> i installed edgy on my core 2 duo laptop
<gijsj> but I lost one of the processors
<gijsj> apt-get tells me the 686 image is already installed
<Fujitsu> This isn't a support channel...
<gijsj> sorry
<gijsj> where can I get the help?
<Fujitsu> Try #ubuntu+1, probably.
<gijsj> thnx
<Fujitsu> No problem.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-laptop:Fujitsu] : Ubuntu laptop development work | Not a general Ubuntu support channel, use #ubuntu | Please test Edgy Beta - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/beta/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-laptop:Fujitsu] : Ubuntu laptop development work | Not a general Ubuntu support channel, use #ubuntu | Please test Edgy Beta - http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<gijsj> what can I do to help test edgy?
<ArvineClone> Good morning folks
<esac_> hi. my touchpad mouse has a couple issues in dapper. sometimes when double-clicking it doesnt work. this comes and go. as well, sometimes i will click a button, and the buttondown signal is sent, but it doesnt seem that the buttonup signal is sent. when i move the mouse off from the button, it is finally sent and the button is clicked. any ideas ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-04
<esac_> synaptics pad, the mouse button doesnt send the release event sometimes. works in windows. any ideas ?
<jack_> help! I can't here everything with laptop hasee L205T
<matt8806suomi> "Dynamic CPU throttle" can anyone help me?
<Treenaks> that depends on what your exact question is
<matt8806suomi> how do i set it up and enable it
<Treenaks> it should be enabled by default
<matt8806suomi> i'm looking to setup/enable "Dynamic CPU throttle" can anyone help me please?
<Treenaks> matt8806suomi: a) which version of Ubuntu are you using
<Treenaks> matt8806suomi: b) What kind of laptop?
<Treenaks> matt8806suomi: c) If it's not on by default, it's a bug, please file it on launchpad.net
<matt8806suomi> 6.06, HP dv4205tu 1.6ghz pentium m
<matt8806suomi> how do check if it is enabled
<Treenaks> matt8806suomi: put the CPU Frequency Monitor in your panel, for example
<matt8806suomi> i have done that but it has not changed in the last few hours
<Treenaks> matt8806suomi: try pulling your plug
<Treenaks> it's probably not scaling because you're on AC power
<Treenaks> for me it sits at 600MHz, and when I do "hard" stuff, it goes to 1GHz up to 1.8GHz (my max.)
<matt8806suomi> yeah, that doesn't seem to be working either
<Treenaks> maybe something is eating CPU?
<Treenaks> have a look at the process monitor
<matt8806suomi> 18% cpu and i have a million webpages in firefox, a few gnome games, and a few text documents open
<Treenaks> right
<Treenaks> that might be the cause
<Treenaks> close the firefoxes, and your documents
<Treenaks> people are still working on bugs in programs ('waking up every few milliseconds' is a bug: it eats CPU if you have hundreds of programs)
<matt8806suomi> but the cpu is only 18% at best
<Treenaks> that doesn't mean anything..
<jldugger> i think the default thresholds are around 15 percent for cpufreq
<matt8806suomi> nvm i fix the prob, it was missing "cpufreqd" daemon
<jldugger> easy way to tell if its working is to "/etc/init.d/powernowd restart"
<jldugger> hmm
<jldugger> maybe your computer wasn't detected as a laptop?
<matt8806suomi> ow and it still works and runs with AC power
<mdke> anyone heard of problems resuming from suspend with a lockup in AIGLX and the I810 driver? (is on a Thinkpad T43)
<mdke> at least, I presume it's in AIGLX
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-05
<Trewas> my thinkpad x41 (with i810 driver) fails on second resume with good old crash in i830waitlpring, unless I use nosplash boot option... though disabling aiglx did not affect that
<crimsun> Trewas: which model?
<crimsun> Trewas: the X41-2527 I use works great
<crimsun> Trewas: make sure you're using the latest bios, 2.07
<Trewas> crimsun: x41-2525, I haven't checked for bios updates in a while. btw we had some discussions before dapper too because I was having some problems with resume then, and your thinkpad worked fine
<crimsun> what differentiates yours from mine?
<Trewas> no bluetooth or something very minor anyway I think
<Trewas> I can put lspci output somewhere
<Trewas> if that helps or interests enough :)
<jldugger> anyone here running a toshiba laptop that has acpi working in edgy?
<jldugger> or a toshiba laptop at all?
<Burgundavia> jldugger: yes and yes
<Burgundavia> jldugger: sort of
<jldugger> im kinda worried that it wont get fixed before release =(
<Burgundavia> the newer Toshiba laptops have a new BIOS that is giving our laptop guy grief
<jldugger> so someone is working on it?
<jldugger> cuz ive filed some bugs but havent gotten any bites
<Burgundavia> it will be worked on
<Burgundavia> what is not working?
<Burgundavia> for me it is just hot keys
<jldugger> the hot keys are broken, as is turning down the brightness
<jldugger> toshset anything causes a segfault or a kernel oops or something
<jldugger> so when you unplug the ac, it doent turn down the LCD
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> those are all broken for me
<jldugger> another neat breakage, when it turns off the screen i have to close the lid and open it again to wake up the unlock screen window
<Burgundavia> ah
<jldugger> ive finally fixed right clicking with my tablet though
<malice> Does anyone in here know how to spoof there ip in Ubuntu?
<norber>  hello. i have a laptop and i buy a card audio usb. I want listen a song (example dover) by the two cards audio. Is possible?
<yhan> hi I'm having a problem after dist-upgrading from breezy to dapper, I can't suspend anymore my IBM T42
<yhan> I've installed gnome-power-manager and aswell libpam_foreground 
<yhan> any thoughts ?
<jldugger> examine /etc/default/acpi-support
<yhan> I got that error when I try to suspend WARNING **: Couldn't connect to PowerManager Method invoked for Suspend returned FALSE but did not set error
<yhan> do I need to set to true : ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE ?
<yhan> I've set also ACPI_SLEEP to true, but no luck 
<yhan> actually I would like to enable the suspend when I close the lid 
<jldugger> maybe im not the best person to talk to -- i haven't gotten suspend / hibernate to work on my laptop yet =(
<yhan> ok ok np thanks anyway 
<yhan> found something 
<yhan> in /etc/acpi 
<yhan> rename lid.sh to something else and symlink sleep.sh to lid.sh 
<Trewas> crimsun: I would never have believed but now that I upgraded bios in my thinkpad x41-2525 to version 2.07 it is resuming ok even without nosplash option
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-06
<crimsun> Trewas: excellent. I knew I had been recommended the latest bios for a reason. :-)
<tritium> mjg59, crimsun: the kernel/display bug I mentioned a few days ago appears to be what Hobbsee reported in #61979
<crimsun> bug 61979
<tritium> yes
<crimsun> (That was for Ubugtu, not you.)
<tritium> sorry
<crimsun> np :-)
<tritium> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/61979
<crimsun> tritium: so the workaround there also works?
<tritium> since Ubugtu isn't responding.
<crimsun> [works for you] 
<tritium> That I need to verify.
<tritium> be right back...
<tritium> Sweet, the workaround does work :)
<tritium> My first time in X on a kernel version > 2.6.17-7
<crimsun> great :-)
<tritium> Yeah!  Good for an installed system, but how to work around it on a livecd?
<tritium> i.e., I still can't install the beta
<crimsun> good question. I'd use the alternate.
<tritium> okay
<tritium> At least the bug is confirmed, and High
<crimsun> (rather, that there is a known workaround and a means of installing Edgy Beta)
<tritium> Yes, you're right.  Just have to download a new .iso now ;)
<jldugger> i donno if thats exactly good for an installed system
<jldugger> yea, it works better than X crashes
<jldugger> but no acpi on a laptop is so 1999
<spanky_> Hello. Is there anyone here with a couple of minutes who is good with power management issues? I have a Toshiba satellite. Intel M 1.6Mhz and have been trying to get things running properly for a while now. It clocks the CPU at 600Mhz 100% It says CPU freq. Scaling is unsuported. And I have yet too hear the fan come on even thought he machine get's fairly warm. 53C right now.
<jldugger> dont cook it
<jldugger> dapper or edgy?
<spanky_> dapper
<jldugger> so when you run "sudo invoke-rc.d powernowd restart"
<jldugger> what's it say?
<spanky_>  * Stopping powernowd:                                                   [ ok ] 
<spanky_>  * Starting powernowd...  * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<spanky_> I'm sure it's just that I've missed some package or module somewhere but I can't for the life of me figure out which
<jldugger> which model satellite?
<spanky_> Satellite M30                  Model #: PSM33C-YSJ00E
<jldugger> at any rate if it gets above 65, turn it off, let it cool off and pop in the live cd, see if the same thing happens
<jldugger> try "sudo lsmod | grep acpi" anything come out?
<spanky_> yes toshiba_acpi 0             sony_acpi 0                  pcc_acpi   0     dev_acpi 0       acpi_sbs 0            battery 1 acpi_sbs         ac 1 acpi_sbs           i2c_acpi_ec 1 acpi_sbs         i2c_core 2 i2c_acpi_ec, nvidia
<jldugger> interesting
<jldugger> try "sudo lsmod | grep speedstep" 
<spanky_> I've had it for a while and have been fiddling trying to get the darn thing working properly so not sure if I've made it worse or better...well obviously not any better since it's still not quiet right
<spanky_> no speedstep modules found
<jldugger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MataroSessionsWorkshops/CPUFreqModuleLoading
<jldugger> grab that script and lemme know what it suggestse 
<spanky_> speedstep-centrino
<jldugger> next step, try putting that guy in the kernel
<jldugger> "sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino"
<spanky_> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<jldugger> hmm
<jldugger> "cat /proc/cmdline"
<spanky_> root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<jldugger> hmm
<jldugger> looking at launchpad, it seems that the Pentium Ms may have a bios bug
<spanky_> I'm not a big poweruser and try not to toy with the kernel if at all possible. My experiences in gentoo showed that nothing good ever came from toying with what you don't understand
<jldugger> heh
<spanky_> launchpad?
<jldugger> well, just wanted to check out how badly you'd screwed things up, but you seem okay so far
<jldugger> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/28433
<jldugger> launchpad is a web service canonical uses for stuff like project management
<jldugger> anyways
<jldugger> "sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq"
<spanky_> FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
<jldugger> p4-clockmod?
<spanky_> that installed
<jldugger> excellent
<jldugger> now try to restart powernowd
<spanky_> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.97, (c) 2003-2006 John Clemens
<spanky_> powernowd: Found 1 scalable unit:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit
<spanky_> powernowd:   cpu0: 75Mhz - 600Mhz (8 steps)
<jldugger> hmm
<spanky_> looks like a step in the right direction
<jldugger> add a cpu frequency scaling monitor to your gnome-panel
<spanky_> have 1 running and it's bouncing around between 400-600Mhz now
<spanky_> but it's a 1.6Ghz Processor that still thinks 60Mhz is it's max
<spanky_> 600mhz
<Nailor> Do you have the latest bios onboard?
<spanky_> in all honesty not sure. I've never tried to do bios updates using linux. Have always done them under windows as a quick download the exe and run
<Nailor> You still got windows on that machine?
<Nailor> Apparently the updating is possible if required bios update is burned on cd and installed from there, if windows is not present
<Nailor> Dunno still will the bios update fix the problem
<spanky_> Is there a manual way to tell the powernow daemon that it's got the max CPU speed wrong? Does it gget this from a config file somewhere?
<Nailor> Well, one option would be shutting down powernowd
<Nailor> Though, if the speedstep-centrino is not working, the scaling capabilities will be lost then
<spanky_> I stopped powernowd and the CPU freq is still changing
<Nailor> oh
<Nailor> Not going over 600 though?
<spanky_> still capped out at 600
<spanky_> ...and it's failing to restart
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-07
<judge> hi have a laptop which mostly works in dapper
<judge> but in etch it's unusuable
<judge> for some reason etch misconfigured the video hw and touchpad
<judge> and didn't setup toshiba-keys
<judge> this is toshiba r100 with trident video card
<mjg59> etch or edgy?
<judge> sorry, i meant edgy
<mjg59> Misconfigured in what way?
<judge> first of all
<judge> both dapper and edgy select vesa as the video driver
<judge> in dapper this works
<Treenaks> etchy *runs for the hills*
<judge> in edgy it just freezes x on startup
<mjg59> What video hardware does it have?
<judge> they should be selecting trident
<mjg59> If you select trident, does it work?
<judge> yes
<mjg59> Ok. So that's easy enough to fix.
<judge> there is a bigger problem
<judge> xorg in edgy is broken for trident
<judge> so it does work well enough to login
<mjg59> In what way?
<judge> but when you move windows around or scroll
<judge> blitting seems to be broken
<Treenaks> (exa?)
<judge> so the display of that window gets garbled
<judge> this is a regression in xorg i assume
<mjg59> Quite likely
<judge> are you bug databases linked in any ways?
<judge> or should i be filing separately with them?
<mjg59> File separately with them, we can link the bugs
<judge> ok
<judge> also, due to stupid bugs in trident driver
<judge> should be booting with vga=791
<Treenaks> mjg59: did you ever see the crackful Ati stuff from my laptop?
<mjg59> judge: Uh.
<mjg59> judge: We can't do that.
<judge> otherwise if you close the lid, the x res screws up
<judge> and you have to switch to/from x
<judge> to fix it
<mjg59> Sorry, we'll have to fix the X driver
<judge> ok
<mjg59> Treenaks: Yes
<judge> well switch it to use trident instead of vesa for now
<Treenaks> afaik, the trident driver also has Xv crappiness going on
<judge> yes
<judge> xv doesnt work :)
<Treenaks> mjg59: Dave Airlie asked me to mail him my video bios... I'm waiting for him to parse it now..
<judge> at least in dapper..didnt get far enough in edgy
<Treenaks> judge: it works, but it crashes, on a friend's laptop
<judge> ah, i just get a blue screen in the window
<judge> anyways, what can i do to make sure that my laptop works in edgy at least as well as it does in dapper?
<mjg59> judge: The hotkeys fix has just been submitted
<mjg59> Which will possibly fix the vesa issue as well (don't ask)
<mjg59> What does lspci -n give you for the video hardware?
<judge> 0000:01:00.0 0300: 1023:2100 (rev 91)
<judge> Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XP4m32 <--most unlucky video card one could get stuck with
<judge> also unless they fixed stuff in the new xorg
<judge> it would be nice if you could do Option "ShadowFB" "On"
<judge> since the card is unaccelerated
<mjg59> Seriously?
<mjg59> Ouch.
<mjg59> Ok, uploaded a new discover1-data with the card id in
<judge> well the driver for this card i mean
<judge> thanks
<judge> how do i redetect x config?
<judge> err, regenerate
<mjg59> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<judge> ok
<judge> i'll try that later today
<judge> thanks a lot
<mjg59> If you enable EXA, does the blitting work?
<judge> i dont know how to enable exa
<mjg59> Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
<mjg59> In the device section for the card
<judge> i'll try it
<mjg59> May or may not help
<judge> dude
<judge> it does work
<judge> the other bug that i found during the install was that it couldn't create xfs partitions
<mjg59> judge: So it works if you use EXA?
<judge> yes
<mjg59> And not otherwise?
<judge> right
<mjg59> Ok
<judge> well i can doublecheck
<judge> let me disable it
<mjg59> Can you file a bug against xserver-xorg-video-trident and mention that?
<judge> can you make it default to exa for now?
<judge> will do the bugreport
<jldugger> mjg59, so is the toshiba acpi fix close to working? i just saw a patch last night
<mjg59> jldugger: Yes
<jldugger> sweet
<jldugger> guess i wont reinstall dapper today then ;)
<judge> ok confirmed that it's unusable without exa
<judge> i have another problem
<judge> do you have a workaround for this
<judge> when i try to install fuse
<judge> it gets stuck during configuration stage
<judge>  * Reloading kernel event manager...                                     [ ok ] 
<mjg59> No idea, I'm afraid
<mjg59> But might be related to the hotkeys not working
<judge> seems to get stuck in a modprobe command
<mjg59> Yeah
<mjg59> Quite likely to be the hotkey issue
<judge> ok
<judge> what about my left alt key not working?
<judge> ie alt-left doesnt go back
<judge> in the browser
<judge> err..right alt key isnt working..left one is
<judge> is that just a keymap issue?
<judge> ok xv is still broken in the same way as before..but with exa, x11 output methods seem to be efficient enough
<captine> hi all.  anyone here running 64 bit 6.06 on a turion notebook?
<judge> multibattery stuff is broken too
<judge> if one battery runs out of juice with the other stuff full edgy gets unhappy and tries to hibernate
<Altair> Hey. Just a question. What /is/ Edgy? Like, what does it do special?
<jldugger> Edgy is what comes after dapper
<jldugger> like how vista comes after XP
<Altair> Ah gotcha. Thanks.
<jldugger> lemme give you a link explaining what it does special
<jldugger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta
<Altair> Sounds good.
<jldugger> if you'd like to help out, the first thing to do is probably fill out a Laptop support page on the wiki, describing what works on your model and what doesn't
<Altair> Mmkay.
<jldugger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/  has details on that, if you want.  you should probably start with dapper if you've got that running now.
<Altair> Heh... I /had/ it running  but now I've done a reformat. I plan on running it again though.
<jldugger> that'd be fantastic, so you can run through the installer again
<jldugger> which laptop do you have?
<Altair> Toshiba Satellite M70.
<jldugger> ah
<Altair> One issue I was having was with wireless networking. It worked fine on networks without passkeys, but when it came to using a network with WEP/WPA or whatever, it simply did not want to connect.
<jldugger> i think someone else already has that model reported -- all you'd need to do is verify and maybe add some comments ;)
<Altair> I couldn't figure out why. In any case, it was a minor issue that was probably my own unfamiliarity.
<jldugger> edgy is still kinda buggy -- lots of toshiba laptops seem to be having problems. some dont start X; mine does but i cant use the fn keys =/ there's a patch out thats supposed to fix it, hopefully it makes it out soon
<Altair> Yeah. Well, with all the people working on it, I'm sure something will get done.
<Altair> The beauty of open source.
<jldugger> sometimes the beauty of open source is that you're the only one with that hardware ;)
<Altair> A very good point.
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-08
<judge> ok 
<judge> filed bugs against xorg regarding trident issues
<judge> how do you fix hotkeys?
<judge> dist-upgrade/reboot didn't do it for me
<jldugger> which laptop?
<mjg59> judge: Wait for the next kernel update
<judge> ok
<judge> so i'm using kubuntu, who's bug is that it tries to hibernate when only one of my batteries runs out of juice?
<mjg59> kpwoersave, I suspect
<judge> so it's not hal
<judge> just their applet
<judge> k
<mjg59> Yeah
<judge> also i get no graphical boot progress
<judge> is that a known bug?
<whyme> hey there - on 32-bit edgy, using the broadcom wireless drivers, are they supported natively by the kernel?
<Treenaks> yes, but you'll need to get the firmware yourself
<Treenaks> from the Windows driver
<Treenaks> (you'll need the bcm43xx-fwcutter package for that)
<whyme> right, so we're still at the stage dapper's at... ty
<Treenaks> whyme: it's a license problem..
<hdd> hello
<hdd> does somebody have strange spindown sounds with edgy?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-04
<Yenny> Hey there!  Anyone have a Thinkpad?
<stSabri> anybody use t61
<qwerkus> hi all
<qwerkus> I know it's pretty early here in Europe :)
<qwerkus> But i got some nasty booting problems since upgrading to kernel 2.6.20-16: 9 times in 10, when i try to boot, i get some "critical temperature reached (3565C)" error, just after grub loads the kernel-image, followed up by a shutdown.
<qwerkus> And then, sometimes, It just starts normally
<qwerkus> also, it works well in recovery mode
<qwerkus> any idea ?
<unimatrix9> hi there
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-06
<juju_> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-07
<kyja> wow there is a channel for everything
<kyja> :)
<kyja> ok I will make statement. First I must give you all credit. this is such a wonderful operating system.
<kyja> now for my problem. I am concerned since gutsy has gone into freezes. many applications now increase work on my cpu. I have an hp zd8000 with 3.4mhz hyper threading p4
<kyja> various applications some using opengl some that are not even graphical such as the ftp fetch of bibletime over clocks my cpu and then before I know it my laptop shutdown like the plug gets pulled from the wall
<kyja> well, I have faith in all of you. you work very hard and produce an amazing release every time. and when there are glitches it is not long before there is the cure.
<kyja> keep up the great work. I certainly admire you all.
<kyja> hmmm I enabled cpu scaling. this apears to work rather wel
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-30
<olivier> Hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-02
<Leoryk> good evening can you help me with install ubuntu on my laptop..? pleas
<simira> please read topic...
<Leoryk> i know but my problem is in topic too because my video cart is not supported
<simira> it's still not a supportchannel
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-03
<frvf> need help
<frvf> ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-04
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> how to install ATI Drivers to ubuntu in HP Compaq 6715s? :(
<dr_hamza_> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-05
<mikeypizano> hi
<tiggers> how do I disable the touchpad on my laptop under ubuntu 8.04?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-09-29
<rg> hallo
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-01
<masterghost> alguien abla español
<masterghost> ayuda
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-02
<MenZa> !es | masterghost
<MenZa> gah.
<masterghost> tengo un problema con mi cam
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-03
<apps> Hello people!
<apps> Im a noob btw so i was wondering if i should try add my laptop to the test results. Btw doesnt the application "system testing" found in system>administration etc fill out the template required by laptop testers automatically.
<apps> My laptop is a dell precision m4400
<apps> i see its not on the list and the only close laptop is a m4300
<apps> Im a student with no broadband internet from south africa and i was wondering will this laptop testing require lots of work because im not a computer science or computer engineer or any computer related person.
<apps> i just started with ubuntu recently and am enjoying it for 3 months straight :)
<apps> seeing that there is only 6 people in the room at the moment
<apps> can someone email me a response: applecache@gmail.com
<apps> thanks :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-04
<Guest31978> anyone that can help with a wirless issue?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-10-06
<rsenior> just posted this in #ubuntu, let me know if this isn't the right place
<rsenior> I'm having difficulties getting docking/undocking to work in Ubuntu 10.04, I have a multi-monitor setup that I think is also throwing a wrench in this, anyone have any current docs on getting a stable setup?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-10-07
<rsenior> hi all
